# Music tastes



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 2, 2007)

What tastes off music have us lot got.I listen to a big variety ,but like motown ,and   the american grafitti period.Thats because iam a old godger so my children tell me ,every time i put the same grafitti discs on.


----------



## guest (Apr 2, 2007)

i like pop,some classical music.........definately not rock or headbanging style ha ha  
i used to like rave music a few years ago,but i cant keep up anymore  
i recently went to a dance music club with my younger sister.....i was shattered and my little sis fell over on the dance floor.........so that speaks volumes of how quick you had to dance to it ha ha ha  never again


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 2, 2007)

*sammclouis*

It is amazing how you feel when younger ones are about ,you really feel your age.Just listen to classic soul and disco while on here ,kids gone up stairs to watch  film away from old foggie.


----------



## cipro (Apr 2, 2007)

*sounds*

I like mostly classic rock  Also girls aloud or is it the GIRLS


----------



## guest (Apr 2, 2007)

cipro said:
			
		

> I like mostly classic rock  Also girls aloud or is it the GIRLS


ha ha ha definately the girls


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 2, 2007)

*cipro*

Surely that is the girls, that is a big difference in music.


----------



## guest (Apr 2, 2007)

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> It is amazing how you feel when younger ones are about ,you really feel your age.Just listen to classic soul and disco while on here ,kids gone up stairs to watch  film away from old foggie.


im only 32 & in the club i felt 62 ha ha ha it was full of kids,we didnt mean to go to the dance music club as its normally just a regular normal music club,but we were rather drunk and we payed to get in not realising that there was an mc dj on the mic with people about 18 years old dancing in fast forward style,no wonder my little sis fell over,i gave it my all though and prob put a few to shame......thats what i gotta tell myself anyway ha ha ha


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 2, 2007)

*Sammclouis*

It is great to get up and join in with the youngsters, have some great times especially when had a few .Nice when all ages join in together have a good laugh.


----------



## guest (Apr 2, 2007)

*gary*



			
				GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> It is great to get up and join in with the youngsters, have some great times especially when had a few .Nice when all ages join in together have a good laugh.


yes i totally agree,we had a good giggle talking about it for the next few days after we went there ha ha ha  
i love meeting people of all ages and i find im quite adaptable in getting on with all ages really,i just love company and having a laugh with anyone likeminded


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 2, 2007)

*Sammclouis*

Sorry i should off said congratulations is this your first child.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 2, 2007)

*Sammclouis*

I am quite normally,just getting to grips with computer,kids cant belive i am still on here ,taking the mickey out of me.


----------



## guest (Apr 2, 2007)

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> Sorry i should off said congratulations is this your first child.


what do you mean,i dont follow,im must be having a blonde moment


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 2, 2007)

*sammclouis*

Sorry it might be me ,iam not blonde, thought you said in club as in pregnant .


----------



## hillwalker (Apr 2, 2007)

It Must Be Rock. U Can Keep Ur Dance Crap


----------



## guest (Apr 2, 2007)

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> Sorry it might be me ,iam not blonde, thought you said in club as in pregnant .


AHHHHHHHHHH AHA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA    
funny no way not me......not yet anyway,at the moment i am happy being childless.......i said childless not childish....ha ha ha  i like being a free soul,and i have my nieces and nephews to keep me busy...ish


----------



## guest (Apr 2, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> It Must Be Rock. U Can Keep Ur Dance Crap


what about a mix of dance/rock ha ha ha  
if we ever meet up it'll be one song for you and one for me.......na i also like chillout and faithless......george michael...........the carpenters,oh i gotta put that on now hilly ha ha ha


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 2, 2007)

*sammclouis*

SORRY sam  when a lady says in the club round here we mean shall we say up the duff.Every areas seems to have different sayings.My apolliges hope i have not put my foot in it.


----------



## hillwalker (Apr 2, 2007)

I Also Like Folk Music , And Country Music:d :d :d


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 2, 2007)

*sam*

It is  amazing how you talk on here about one thing and it goes on to something else,cant belive i have been on here so long.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 2, 2007)

*Hillwalker*

Good evening hillwalker do you like garth brookes.


----------



## jiffers (Apr 2, 2007)

music well i have bad taste tom jones is great but at the moment im listning to alkaline trio,fall out boy,feeder and lost prophets im in to american punk really which my apprentise think is a bit odd as i'm 38 but the hardest part is getting my cd's back of the little scrote


----------



## guest (Apr 2, 2007)

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> SORRY sam  when a lady says in the club round here we mean shall we say up the duff.Every areas seems to have different sayings.My apolliges hope i have not put my foot in it.


stop apologising i thought it was funny,i am so not easily offended,just say what you like to me,im easy.........ha ha  
i think around here we call it a bun in the oven anyway or in the family way ha ha ha


----------



## guest (Apr 2, 2007)

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> garth brookes.


who? ha ha ha


----------



## hillwalker (Apr 2, 2007)

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> Good evening hillwalker do you like garth brookes.


AWRITE GARRY, YEH SOME OF HIS STUFF. I LIKE ALISON KROUSS


----------



## guest (Apr 2, 2007)

have i really gotta to say it..................................
*I LOVE THE SPICE GIRLS*

HA HA


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 2, 2007)

*Sam and hillwalker*

OK h ave to be care full what you say sometimes .You must have heard off g brookes. Hillwalker is it mainly trout up there or do you have much other coarse fish.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 2, 2007)

*Jiffers*

Jiffers are you a young one ,you have lost me now.


----------



## guest (Apr 2, 2007)

sorry gary,im not sure who it is.........im not big on singers really....


----------



## hillwalker (Apr 2, 2007)

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> OK h ave to be care full what you say sometimes .You must have heard off g brookes. Hillwalker is it mainly trout up there or do you have much other coarse fish.


MOSTLY TROUT AND SALMON, THERE IS SOME COARSE FISHIN I PREFER THE TROUT FISHIN


----------



## guest (Apr 2, 2007)

jiffers said:
			
		

> music well i have bad taste tom jones is great but at the moment im listning to alkaline trio,fall out boy,feeder and lost prophets im in to american punk really which my apprentise think is a bit odd as i'm 38 but the hardest part is getting my cd's back of the little scrote


jiffers you got a wicked taste in music   
my nan loves tom jones,mind you i do like some of it too


----------



## guest (Apr 2, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> MOSTLY TROUT AND SALMON, THERE IS SOME COARSE FISHIN I PREFER THE TROUT FISHIN


what does "coarse" fishing mean,i think it means where its wild ?? not farmed?
have you ever caught a wild salmon hilly,iv heard its not really pink flesh in the wild...is that true,and what does it taste like??i love salmon i had it for tea tonight


----------



## hillwalker (Apr 2, 2007)

SAMM , Do U Throw Ur Nickers At Him Aswell , As UR Gran..:


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 2, 2007)

*Sam*

I am not really,seen a concert on telly it was so good went out and got a couple of discs.


----------



## hillwalker (Apr 2, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> what does "coarse" fishing mean,i think it means where its wild ?? not farmed?
> have you ever caught a wild salmon hilly,iv heard its not really pink flesh in the wild...is that true,and what does it taste like??i love salmon i had it for tea tonight


NO I'VE NEVER CAUGHT A SALMON.


----------



## guest (Apr 2, 2007)

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> I am not really,seen a concert on telly it was so good went out and got a couple of discs.


thats the way to do it mate,i won 2 cd's from our local radio station last week one was neil diamond the other was marty wilde  
wow i just cant wait to put it on full blast he he he


----------



## guest (Apr 2, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> Do U Throw Ur Nickers At Him Aswell , As UR Gran..:


if my nan threw her keks at him.....oh dear it doesnt bear thinking about... 
im sure my nan was a good girl though as i do take after her


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 2, 2007)

*hillwalker and sam*

The trout would definitly taste better than the carp down here ,mind you the foreigners eat them.Coarse fishing as we call it down here is for carp roach chub etc out off canals and rivers ponds etc. The trout fishing i think is mainly wild in rivers in scotland is that write hillwalker.


----------



## guest (Apr 2, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> NO I'VE NEVER CAUGHT A SALMON.


you will have to try mate,then post the pic on here...or better still go buy a whole one,put it on the hook take the pic of you struggling to get it out the water............bingo....fantastic pic to brad about    
oh maybe i should have pm'd you that good plan


----------



## hillwalker (Apr 2, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> if my nan threw her keks at him.....oh dear it doesnt bear thinking about...
> im sure my nan was a good girl though as i do take after her


HAA HAA


----------



## hillwalker (Apr 2, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> you will have to try mate,then post the pic on here...or better still go buy a whole one,put it on the hook take the pic of you struggling to get it out the water............bingo....fantastic pic to brad about
> oh maybe i should have pm'd you that good plan


I'LL VISIT THE FISH VAN TOMORROW ..


----------



## guest (Apr 2, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> SAMM , Do U Throw Ur Nickers At Him Aswell , As UR Gran..:


i just noticed you edited this and put my name up front.......ha ha  
i know i like older men...but thats pushing the boat too far.oh dear imagine.....im heaving...plus my nan would tear my hair out


----------



## jiffers (Apr 2, 2007)

if i feel in a comical mood which is most times i will turn up at race meetings playing tom loud though when we were at margate i did play chas and dave oh they love me----------------------not


----------



## guest (Apr 2, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> I'LL VISIT THE FISH VAN TOMORROW ..


go on it'll be a laugh..........  
mind you its an expensive laugh i think a whole salmon is about £15/£20 isnt it???
mind you imagine all the members bragging you up.......you would lap it up


----------



## hillwalker (Apr 2, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> i just noticed you edited this and put my name up front.......ha ha
> i know i like older men...but thats pushing the boat too far.oh dear imagine.....im heaving...plus my nan would tear my hair out


BIG TOM THE SEX BOMB OOOOHHHAAA


----------



## guest (Apr 2, 2007)

jiffers said:
			
		

> if i feel in a comical mood i will turn up at race meetings playing tom loud though when we were t margate i did play chas and dave oh they love me----------------------not


AHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAA HA HA HA CHAS 'N' DAVE...........noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## guest (Apr 2, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> BIG TOM THE SEX BOMB OOOOHHHAAA


wow yeah he's really doing it for me right now..............come on dave!!!! 





oh he's run off ha ha ha ha


----------



## hillwalker (Apr 2, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> wow yeah he's really doing it for me right now..............come on dave!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KEEP UR KEK'S ON


----------



## guest (Apr 2, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> KEEP UR KEK'S ON


bridget jones look out ha ha ha ha ha     
my nan wears better ones than me  







i hope you all know im jesting here !!!!!!!!!!


gary where are you?????


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 2, 2007)

*sam*

Still here had to have injection i am diabetic not misssed nought.


----------



## jiffers (Apr 2, 2007)

they always know when im coming sometimes they may even let me in


----------



## guest (Apr 2, 2007)

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> Still here had to have injection i am diabetic not misssed nought.


ouch, bet your used to it though eh,oh needles,no i can take a needle no probs but blood is another thing,i have tried to give it at blood banks but iv only ever managed 3/4 pint as my veins collapse and they go deep as i get scared....wimp i know


----------



## guest (Apr 2, 2007)

jiffers said:
			
		

> they always know when im coming sometimes they may even let me in


not if you play chas 'n' dave
try bros


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 2, 2007)

*Sam*

I  am ok doing injections my self but i hate any one else doing it .Hate dentist or if i have to give blood test ,otherwise you get use to it ,you have to.


----------



## jiffers (Apr 2, 2007)

oh i can just see it now "WHEN WILL I WILL I BE FAMOUS I CANT ANSWER I CANT ANSWER THAT" i can never now bugger off


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 2, 2007)

*Jiffers*

Watch out jiffers virgil will be on to you, only having a laugh or should i not.


----------



## guest (Apr 2, 2007)

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> I  am ok doing injections my self but i hate any one else doing it .Hate dentist or if i have to give blood test ,otherwise you get use to it ,you have to.


yes i agree mate,i suppose you got no choice eh  

gutted  


i gotta go in a min hubby looking at me now.........bed i thinks


----------



## guest (Apr 2, 2007)

jiffers said:
			
		

> oh i can just see it now "WHEN WILL I WILL I BE FAMOUS I CANT ANSWER I CANT ANSWER THAT" i can never now bugger off


your a brossette...................................you know the words ha ha ha ha       
your a true fan


----------



## guest (Apr 2, 2007)

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> Watch out jiffers virgil will be on to you, only having a laugh or should i not.


have a laugh mate,enjoy it,we are in the travellers rest (pub) after all


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 2, 2007)

*Sam And Any One Else*

Going  to hit the hay now got to be up at 4-45 for work .Kids moaning that i have been on here all night ,blooming cheek , they will have to get use to it now i have hang of it. good night sleep tight dont let the bugs bite.


----------



## guest (Apr 2, 2007)

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> Going  to hit the hay now got to be up at 4-45 for work .Kids moaning that i have been on here all night ,blooming cheek , they will have to get use to it now i have hang of it. good night sleep tight dont let the bugs bite.


see you gary,great talking to you,samm x x x


----------



## Journeyman (Apr 3, 2007)

*Back to the music*

You may not recognise the band or their music but do you reconise the main man? Answers on a post card (no prizes)


----------



## Journeyman (Apr 3, 2007)

*Back to the music part 2*

Will try that again...
You may not recognise the band or their music but do you recognise the main man? Answers on a post card (no prizes)
http://www.los-pacaminos.com/v2/index.php


----------



## jiffers (Apr 3, 2007)

paul young aslso in a group called the q-tips


----------



## guest (Apr 3, 2007)

jiffers said:
			
		

> paul young aslso in a group called the q-tips


yes thats the one.....i had to think there,but he's not so young anymore eh!!!!!!!!


----------



## jiffers (Apr 3, 2007)

he still models himself on me


----------



## guest (Apr 3, 2007)

jiffers said:
			
		

> he still models himself on me


tell yourself that every day and you might just start believing that ha ha


----------



## jiffers (Apr 3, 2007)

i tried it on a load of people but he still lookes better than me and hes older oh he can also sing


----------



## David & Ann (Apr 3, 2007)

Hilly, I'm an ardent Country fan. I think the last time this subject came up, I had a large collection of self made CD's. To date, I have 13434 songs on 620 CD's and still making them until my subscription runs out in October. My favourites are Alan Jackson, Vince Gill, George Jones, Freddie Fender  and a lot more. Garth Brooks brought Rock into Country, but I prefere the old country stuff. I better quit before I get blown outta here


----------



## jiffers (Apr 3, 2007)

not being rude in anyway each to their own but is it just me that country and western depressing i grew up listning to jim reeves,slim whitman,jonny cash and the like so its not that i have never heared country but find it depressing or was it that damn billy ray sirus with his achey brakey heart that put me off it
i know my taste of music is bad i understand that but i am ginger an knocked myself out to many times


----------



## hillwalker (Apr 3, 2007)

David & Ann said:
			
		

> Hilly, I'm an ardent Country fan. I think the last time this subject came up, I had a large collection of self made CD's. To date, I have 13434 songs on 620 CD's and still making them until my subscription runs out in October. My favourites are Alan Jackson, Vince Gill, George Jones, Freddie Fender  and a lot more. Garth Brooks brought Rock into Country, but I prefere the old country stuff. I better quit before I get blown outta here


 hi dave , what about the dixie chicks , and alison krouss


----------



## guest (Apr 3, 2007)

David & Ann said:
			
		

> Hilly, I'm an ardent Country fan. I think the last time this subject came up, I had a large collection of self made CD's. To date, I have 13434 songs on 620 CD's and still making them until my subscription runs out in October. My favourites are Alan Jackson, Vince Gill, George Jones, Freddie Fender  and a lot more. Garth Brooks brought Rock into Country, but I prefere the old country stuff. I better quit before I get blown outta here


you may be interested in this at oswestry then david and ann,its a massive avent with free camping for m/h's
http://www.blazingboots.com/events/may.htm


----------



## guest (Apr 3, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> you may be interested in this at oswestry then david and ann,its a massive avent with free camping for m/h's
> http://www.blazingboots.com/events/may.htm


you can also book individual days & just night time entrance,you dont have to do the whole 4 days,give them a ring if interested,i think dave and i are going


----------



## David & Ann (Apr 5, 2007)

*Country & Western*

Thanks for the Info: re: Country Festival in May Samm. Unfortunately we will be in Germany at that time of the month. Booked to leave from Dover on the ferry on the 23rd of April. Popping in to see my kids in Hamburg, then slow and easy heading to Greece via Switzerland and Italy, hopefully it will be warm by then in June. On the way back, through Spain and Portugal and France back to Dover, around end of July. Of course, Country music will be blaring out from start to finish.
Like Jiffers says, every one to their taste, whatever music he likes, I'm sure he enjoys it. I agree what Jiffers said, it sounds depressing at times, but I love the sound and the instruments and words.  Hilly, you name it , I got it, if not, come up with a song or name to do with Country. If I don't have it, I'll find it.


----------



## jiffers (Apr 5, 2007)

and thinking about it i bet you dont have chas n dave and tom joes in your collection like me so i think im the worst here


----------



## snowgoose (Apr 5, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> im only 32 & in the club /clipped.
> Hey Sam congrats sorry that just slipped from my evil mind.You can have my share of all that, give me good ole boy country every time,or to be really controversial a good ho down in Hillwalkers country.
> Steuart


----------



## snowgoose (Apr 5, 2007)

*Challenge*



			
				David & Ann said:
			
		

> Thanks for the Info: re: Country Festival in May Samm. Unfortunately we will be in Germany at that time of the month. Booked to leave from Dover on the ferry on the 23rd of April. Popping in to see my kids in Hamburg, then slow and easy heading to Greece via Switzerland and Italy, hopefully it will be warm by then in June. On the way back, through Spain and Portugal and France back to Dover, around end of July. Of course, Country music will be blaring out from start to finish.
> Like Jiffers says, every one to their taste, whatever music he likes, I'm sure he enjoys it. I agree what Jiffers said, it sounds depressing at times, but I love the sound and the instruments and words.  Hilly, you name it , I got it, if not, come up with a song or name to do with Country. If I don't have it, I'll find it.


David& Ann here is a challenge for you, I have been trying for the last 4 year unsuccesfully to find a copy of the following>>>" Karl Denver  JUST LOVING YOU"<<<< If you can help let me know & I will give you an address,it goes without saying I will re-emburse all expenses.I see your away the same date as me,cept I do'nt anticipate being home befor October,planning a run down west coast, Wales to Cornwall then back up the east thro Norfolk to Scarborough to Dumfrieshire back to Lancashier for the winter,
 Steuart.


----------



## David & Ann (Apr 6, 2007)

*Song search*

Hi Steuart, Had a quick check for the song "Just Loving you" by Karl Denver.
The only listing I have to date is, that the song is sung by Anita Harris. Which I am sure is not want you want. I will keep searching till I find it.


----------



## paulamy (Apr 6, 2007)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Movin-Karl-Denver/dp/B0000300M4 dont know if this is any good to you .


----------



## David & Ann (Apr 6, 2007)

*Country music*

Thanks a lot Paulamy. You got it spot on. Steuart (Snowgoose)will be real grateful to you. I am sure he will read your post.


----------



## guest (Apr 6, 2007)

snowgoose said:
			
		

> sammclouis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## David & Ann (Apr 6, 2007)

*Country music*

Believe me Samm, you and David will have a real nice time there. The folks are very friendly and I am sure they will match you and David glass for glass on the wine and tequila. Keep us posted of your visit. Appreciate it if you headed your post "Country Festival" so that I can pick it easily out of the post when I get back in July.


----------



## David & Ann (Apr 6, 2007)

*Cornwall*



			
				snowgoose said:
			
		

> David& Ann here is a challenge for you, I have been trying for the last 4 year unsuccesfully to find a copy of the following>>>" Karl Denver  JUST LOVING YOU"<<<< If you can help let me know & I will give you an address,it goes without saying I will re-emburse all expenses.I see your away the same date as me,cept I do'nt anticipate being home befor October,planning a run down west coast, Wales to Cornwall then back up the east thro Norfolk to Scarborough to Dumfrieshire back to Lancashier for the winter,
> Steuart.


 Steuart, I read that you may go through Cornwall. It is my neck of the woods. Pop into PORTHTOWAN, has a lovely beach and surfing. Don't try parking at the beach. Too full. Directly oposite the surf shop is a road to your right. A small stone bridge over a stream. Go over and immediate left is plenty of space on waste ground. A sign says no parking, pay no attention to it, some idiot put it up. Have fun.


----------



## snowgoose (Apr 6, 2007)

*karl denver*



			
				paulamy said:
			
		

> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Movin-Karl-Denver/dp/B0000300M4 dont know if this is any good to you .


Paulamy you are a diamond, not the album I was looking for BUT it does have the particular track I was after.Sorry to have troubled you Dave & Ann but as you see SORTED. 
        Steuart.


----------



## snowgoose (Apr 6, 2007)

*cornwall*



			
				David & Ann said:
			
		

> Steuart, I read that you may go through Cornwall. It is my neck of the woods. Pop into PORTHTOWAN, has a lovely beach and surfing. Don't try parking at the beach. Too full. Directly oposite the surf shop is a road to your right. A small stone bridge over a stream. Go over and immediate left is plenty of space on waste ground. A sign says no parking, pay no attention to it, some idiot put it up. Have fun.


Thanks for that info have noted it down But sad to say that at 3score & a lot
my surfing days a loooooong gone besides were does one put a zimmer frame on a surf boad?


----------



## David & Ann (Apr 7, 2007)

*Cornwall*



			
				snowgoose said:
			
		

> Thanks for that info have noted it down But sad to say that at 3score & a lot
> my surfing days a loooooong gone besides were does one put a zimmer frame on a surf boad?



You don't need to surf, it is just a nice place to stop over for a day and laze on the beach and enjoy the sun. Walk along the sands to the next cove. Beautiful views of the cliffs and with luck the seals and dolphins. Have a great time on your travels around England. Be safe.


----------

